# Goodbye Splash. I miss you.



## catcrazy4ever (Aug 6, 2009)

I checked out this forum when one of my cats was first diagnosed with cancer. I didn't post. Now it is with a heavy heart that I am back. My sweet little girl is gone. Reading of other stories of loss makes me cry, but it is somehow comforting to not be alone. 
So this is Splash's story...
Splash's mom was a young, pregnant barn kitty, ready to give birth on a blustery Feb. day. So I took her home and she had 3 kittens. Two I rehomed, but the little calico girl I kept, as well as her mom, who sadly died during surgery only a couple of years later. 
Fast forward to 12 wonderful years together later. In late Feb. we discovered a lump on her side, above her groin area. We took her in and were told to keep an eye on it. Unfortunately it grew, and a second smaller one appeared right beside it. By May the vet did a biopsy but blood in the sample rendered it useless. We went ahead with the surgery and had them removed. Regardless this needed to be done. She healed well and all seemed great. But then they came back, and were growing quicker. We had a biopsy done under the knife this time and our worst fears were known. She had cancer. Fibro sarcoma, which is a very aggressive cancer. We decided not to proceed with any chemo due to possible side effects and little chance it would help. Likewise, another surgery was not an option. We decided that as long as she was eating, alert, active and comfortable we'd take it day by day. 
Sadly the tumours grew. She seemed happy though, and we enjoyed our time together. 
She then managed to lick her tumours a bit raw. We didn't want her to live in a cone and tried various things to stop her licking. One day they started to bleed heavily and we thought that was it. Our wonderful vet met us at the clinic after hours. He was determined and stopped the bleeding and bandaged her up. He also have her an antibiotic shot, some fluids sub-Q. Good as new. We took her home and changed her bandage and gave her fluids ourselves as neccessary. Even though she still ate and drank and moved around the house, we knew it wouldn't be long. We decided as soon as she stopped eating and seemed in pain, we would do what had to be done. 
Friday's checkup was good. Tuesday night she was still eating and seemed fine. We changed her bandage though and thought the tumours looked worse. Wed. morning she seemed lethargic. I decided to stay home with her and cuddled with her in our bed. She purred and head butted me. It was special time. Little did I know she was saying her goodbyes. She suddenly seemed uncomfortable. I called my husband and told him to come home, as it was time. In minutes she got worse and started that awful meow that only sick, distressed animlas can make. I started to cry realizing I had little time. I told her it was ok if she needed to go. Her body twitched and I held her head and told her I loved her so much. Then she was gone. It all happened so fast. 
I am devastated by this loss. Splash was always the sweetest cat. She never hissed or growled. She was always cuddly and kind. I loved her so much and miss her so much already. I am glad I was there for her right until the end, and that she will suffer no pain now. She is with her mom, and the other cats and horses we have lost in the past years.
Goodbye my little angel. You will always be in my heart.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of Splash.
She sounded like a wonderful cat, and I'm glad she wasn't alone when she passed on.
It is terribly difficult to be there and feel helpless, but it's great for them to be with someone who loves them in their last moments.

RIP sweet Splash.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a wonderful tribute to Splash. Its obvious you are a very special person. How wonderful it is that you were there even in the end helping her transition into her next life. She experienced your devotion and communicated her love back to you even in her last moments. It brought tears to my eyes reading about it. I hope you find comfort in all your special memories of her. My heart goes out to you in your loss.


----------



## catcrazy4ever (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words. It's been 12 days and I miss her like crazy. This is so hard. We have 2 other cats now. One is a recent foster due to his senior person passing away. of course they are great cats too, and we need to focus on them... but there will never be another special little Splash. 
I'm going to try and attach a photo...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my god, I just read Splash's story. It is so sad, but just know you are not alone. Today my cat, who was living with my parents 45 min away from my university, passed away. He was only 4 and had a genetic heart disorder. I never got to say goodbye. I feel your pain, and I am so so sorry for your loss. You are so lucky you were able to hold her until the end, I know she felt your presence and was comforted, happy because she had no regrets about her life. I hope your heart is able to heal, because I know how broken my own feels right now. And it hurts, it really does.

God bless you, I hope the road gets easier for you soon. RIP Splash. RIP Fella atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She was beautiful. What a sweet face.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She was sooooo cute. And what a fitting name.


----------

